# How much frame and body movement is ok?



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a 67 GTO convertible. It's my first convertible and I know they are known for body flex but I just wanted some opinions on this. I've had the car on jack stands for various projects the last few months and I've noticed a lot of movement in some cases.

I'd say the worst case is when I would put my jack under the rearmost section of the frame right in front of the wheel well. When I lift both sides evenly there are no issues but if it's only one side then the body flexes so much it increases the gap on the rear of the door more than 1/4 inch or so.

Is this much flex normal or do I have some serious issue?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

It doesn't sound too abnormal at all. Even the hardtops and coupes flex a little when you jack up one corner. My '67 post coupe (arguably the stiffest body style) flexes some if I jack up one corner. The convertible has to flex more than that! My '69 Corvette convertible flexed to the point you couldn't open the door, yet the car was solid as a rock on the road without a squeak or rattle anywhere.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is your frame boxed?


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I assume it's the standard boxed convertible frame. It looks like it's in good shape but it's hard to tell what's inside the areas I can't see.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a '67 GTO convertible and have had it 30 years. It flexes enough so that you don't want to open/close the doors when it's on a lift. Totally normal. Note that the convertibles have screw on rub pads at the upper door openings for just this reason. No worries. If you want flex, try driving a newer Firebird/Camaro or Mustang convertible. Terrible.


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for putting me at ease. I guess it's pretty normal.


----------

